# Vengance is mine saith the Lord...lol



## willow542000 (Mar 12, 2012)

HI, I kept telling my family and church family that something was wrong with me, but no one would pay a bit of attention to me. Could be that I am a CCW(Chronic Complaining Whiner)..lol. I kept asking my "dr' to do tests and she would only get mad when I asked for the results. Finally after about 6 months, she did the Idione test and it came back saying that I had very low intake with several nodules and probably had a Cold Nodule and a big mass over on the right side. She completely ignored this test also, so I went to the hospital to medical records and got the results and went to a new Dr. I asked him if I had any problems and he said, "I guess you do!". So he immediately made me an appt with an Endo(spelling). She was very upset that my other DR had not seen to this any sooner. She did blood test in one day and sent me to the surgeon. He decided that I should have the Thyroid out, the nodules and the mass. Did all that on the 8th of March '12. My daughter in laws and some friends were always talking that I am making up ailments, bla, bla, bla. Once I found out all the Thryoid can do to a persons entire body, I was like allrighty then, vengance is mine! Am I correct in believing that Thryoid trouble can cause a host of unexplained ailments that can mimic other things and we end up looking like idiots and CCWs. I'm only 7 days Post Op and haven't talked to my DILs, but I should imagine that they are all thinking, well gee whiz, maybe she really DID have something wrong with her. I've been so tired for about 2 years, my BP skyrocketed, then bottomomed out, pulse was irregular, and a host of other things. I think once I get the Synthroid regulated, that I will feel a lot better and will be able to say to all my naysaysers, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah,nah, nah. see I told you I was sick!!! Will it really make that much difference in my life getting the Thryoid taken care of and on the right meds? Know this is crazy, but I also have a next door neighbor who everytime I don't go to church, she swears it's due to my (at one time) RX drug addiction, which is now cured. So I'm hoping and praying that this is going to make me feel like a million bucks once I get all straightened out. What is your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've given a lot of thought to being under a curse with all this but hadn't considered it was vengeance from the Lord. I get your point though! My minister has been telling me for 6 months that his mother had thyroid problems and, by golly, $3 worth of Synthroid a month keeps her feeling like a champion!

I've lost the ability to even care what others think about the way I feel. I have no doubt they all think I'm nuts but we've had a couple of people (both young women) die in the past year because of terribly wrong diagnoses.

"CCW" -:anim_63: As in the new TV show?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

willow542000 said:


> HI, I kept telling my family and church family that something was wrong with me, but no one would pay a bit of attention to me. Could be that I am a CCW(Chronic Complaining Whiner)..lol. I kept asking my "dr' to do tests and she would only get mad when I asked for the results. Finally after about 6 months, she did the Idione test and it came back saying that I had very low intake with several nodules and probably had a Cold Nodule and a big mass over on the right side. She completely ignored this test also, so I went to the hospital to medical records and got the results and went to a new Dr. I asked him if I had any problems and he said, "I guess you do!". So he immediately made me an appt with an Endo(spelling). She was very upset that my other DR had not seen to this any sooner. She did blood test in one day and sent me to the surgeon. He decided that I should have the Thyroid out, the nodules and the mass. Did all that on the 8th of March '12. My daughter in laws and some friends were always talking that I am making up ailments, bla, bla, bla. Once I found out all the Thryoid can do to a persons entire body, I was like allrighty then, vengance is mine! Am I correct in believing that Thryoid trouble can cause a host of unexplained ailments that can mimic other things and we end up looking like idiots and CCWs. I'm only 7 days Post Op and haven't talked to my DILs, but I should imagine that they are all thinking, well gee whiz, maybe she really DID have something wrong with her. I've been so tired for about 2 years, my BP skyrocketed, then bottomomed out, pulse was irregular, and a host of other things. I think once I get the Synthroid regulated, that I will feel a lot better and will be able to say to all my naysaysers, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah,nah, nah. see I told you I was sick!!! Will it really make that much difference in my life getting the Thryoid taken care of and on the right meds? Know this is crazy, but I also have a next door neighbor who everytime I don't go to church, she swears it's due to my (at one time) RX drug addiction, which is now cured. So I'm hoping and praying that this is going to make me feel like a million bucks once I get all straightened out. What is your opinion? Thanks!


Oh yes, the endocrine system is like Dominoes. If one fails, the others fail as well bring on a myriad of symptoms and very very real illness.

You are going to feel great in a few months. I am sorry you had to go through this but all the same; mighty glad you did.

Have you receive pathology results yet?

I have learned to not worry about what other people think of me; I only care about what I think of me. Pooey on them. That's my motto and I am sticking with it!!

When the others start paying all your bills, maybe then you "might" worry about what they think! And only then. LOL!!

Move on w/your life and make it a great one!!! We are here for you; don't go away!


----------



## willow542000 (Mar 12, 2012)

HI, I'm just getting used to this so dont know if I'm answering Vengance is mine or both of them, but thank you so much for answering. Saw my surgeon last Wed. and told him I was dragging the ground. He increased my Synthroid to 100 mg every day. Now all I want to do is sleep and cry. Does this ever get any better? People tell me it does. The nurse says well after all you don't have a Thyroid now! Well, duh, I thought this med was supposed to take the place of the bad thryoid and make me feel even better. How long does it take for the Synthroid to take effect and make us feel better? Thank you so much for your help. Eve


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

willow542000 said:


> HI, I'm just getting used to this so dont know if I'm answering Vengance is mine or both of them, but thank you so much for answering. Saw my surgeon last Wed. and told him I was dragging the ground. He increased my Synthroid to 100 mg every day. Now all I want to do is sleep and cry. Does this ever get any better? People tell me it does. The nurse says well after all you don't have a Thyroid now! Well, duh, I thought this med was supposed to take the place of the bad thryoid and make me feel even better. How long does it take for the Synthroid to take effect and make us feel better? Thank you so much for your help. Eve


March 8, 2012 was the surgery; correct? It takes about 8 weeks for the Synthroid to build up in your system. You are lucky your doctor put you on it right away.

Whe do you have labs? When you do and if you like, please get the results and the ranges so you can post them here.

You have been through a lot so if you need to cry; just go ahead and do it. Thyroid disease is a very "emotional" disease.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

After my surgery, my endo put me on 50 mcgs of Synthroid (after my TOTAL, that is!). I have no idea what she was thinking, but my TSH after six weeks was 121. Then I went on to 100mcgs...that only brought me down to 43. I've tried 137 and now I'm trying 150 (more blood work tomorrow). Thursday will be the six month anniversary of my surgery and we're still working to find the right dose. Once we do, I'm sure it'll be fine, but patience is the key. Hang in there!


----------

